# Necromancer makeup



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

This makeup was done as for my Hair and Beards final last semester. I ventilated the mustache and soul patch, and laid hair on my eyebrows to make them long and pointy. for those of you who don't know, Ventilating is the process of tying hairs into lace by hand, its how lace front wigs are made, and why their so expensive. Ventilating is used in makeup so a reusable piece is made, as apposed to hand laying the hair for every shoot.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are one fierce dude!!! I like!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look amazing and awesome....and so grown up, too. You were just a wee lad of 14 when you first joined the forum:jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, I would never know this wasn't yours! Most excellent!!!! I trust you got an A.
I also like your box. Did you make it?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool. Would love to see some closeups of the pieces. Nice to see your art improving-- I remember that wee lad, too!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow. You look great! I also LOVE the box!


----------

